# IT'S Finished!! SFYC Jeans Quilt



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I finished my Sew For Yourself project. I had chosen to do the jeans quilt that was posted here. It took a bit longer than April but it is done!!! I finished Tuesday morning but have been having issues with photobucket and getting my pics uploaded.
I hung it outside on our back line to get some pics and then Wednesday it started raining again.
Here is the back.








Here is the front.








Here is one of my supervisors. I thought I had gotten more pics of the others but evidently not.It also shows my limited space I was working in and my mess.  :teehee:








And my one boo boo of the project.








I did not even feel this but found it later.
It seems that most of my cats have claimed it as theirs before we can even use it..


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

That looks great! One of these days I want to make one. Already have a stash of old jeans.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Excellent job--your colors are lovely, and it just looks sp homey & cozy. What a great way to recycle.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys, it took me at least a dozen, maybe more jeans to do this. It measures 85"X95" I think and will fit a queen sized bed.


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Kat, the side with all the color is the back? My eyes are starting to glaze over just thinking of all the work you put into that quilt. Its beautiful. Where those supervisors on your case 24/7 to finish? :hysterical:


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Gorgeous, gorgeous quilt! You did a fine job!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I LOVE ...LUV....LOVE ...IT :clap::clap::clap:
bopeep


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yay!! That looks WONDERFUl!! I haven't finished mine yet! LOL come to think of it..I haven't finished anything lately...too much time in the garden and at work. I am planning on sewing this weekend. Maybe mine will join yours in the completed category!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is a fascinating design, and I love the fact it is all machine stitched. Did you line the squares? Although with using denim, I would imagine the quilt is heavy enough as is. Hmm.... the next time the thrift shop has their 10 cent day, I might just buy a dozen jeans to try this.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

That is beautiful! I have tried to do a Cathedral Window quilt but couldn't ever get it to look right.
My cats have to approve of all my quilts too.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I put the quilt on our bed last night and it was just right for sleeping under. Actually my hubby says it was the first peaceful night on a long time. Not a lot of blankets to contend with. My old lady cat is mad at me because she was sleeping on where it was folded up and I took it away from her.:hysterical:


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Wonderful quilt.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like that, a 'fake' cathedral quilt block. I must pay attention - put on the Angie need to do list. (it's way long)


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Belfrybat,
No lining in the back of the quilt. I just followed the idea from a previous post from last February. The back is the fleece that was left over form all those pet tents like the one you got..LOL
I just placed it in and folded over the circle part, then pinned it down for sewing.
kimmom2five,
UMM what is a cathedral style quilt? If I did that, it was totally unintentional.  The back was totally random. I was trying not to put any of the colors too close to one another. I have plenty of the squares left for the next project too. 
This morning after we got up and pulled the quilt up we had at one time half of our group on the bed and looking like as if they dared us to disturb them.
I am going to have to make them their own mats or quilts to make them happy.


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, I had to look back to the instructions for this quilt (http://www.straw.com/equilters/library/jeans/jeans_gallbaros.html), but using fleece for the squares is more than inspired, it's so smart! Lightweight & warm, tough as nails - your quilt is just a jewel of jewels.

I tried a jeans quilt that got so heavy I had to short-circuit it into a picnic runner - this design takes out all the problems of a backing fabric not standing up to the weight of the denim too.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A cathedral quilt uses quite a bit of fabric. There is a colored fabric in the center (the stained glass). Then, you put the frame square on top, cut, and fold & roll it back. It forms the curves of the frame. 

I've always made rag denim quilts (regular fabric on one side, denim on the other, and all seams showing on the fabric side), but I love what you did with this.

I went back and looked at the instructions. I must do this.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. I think the inspiration came from the pressure to use up the scraps that I could not bear to throw away and my husband was griping that I had too much of. I also was trying my hardest not to put the same colors next to each other. That was not easy. I am starting on another one to see what I can create..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Really Nice!!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ellen, I love that cathedral jean quilt! It looks much easier than an actual cathedral quilt.


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

Katskitten, this is a fabulous quilt! I went right to it and made an 8 1/2" diameter round cardboard template for the jeans material so I can use 6" squares of other fabric for the center squares. I have a bunch of plaid boxers in good shape I can use for the centers. Wow! Have to get on this one! Have 7 quilt tops waiting to get on the longarm frame, so it will not be immediately, but I think it will be my next project. You are an inspiration! This is truly a reversible quilt. There isn't really a front or back, since both sides of yours are equally terrific, IMO!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

agr8day said:


> Katskitten, this is a fabulous quilt! I went right to it and made an 8 1/2" diameter round cardboard template for the jeans material so I can use 6" squares of other fabric for the center squares. I have a bunch of plaid boxers in good shape I can use for the centers. Wow! Have to get on this one! Have 7 quilt tops waiting to get on the longarm frame, so it will not be immediately, but I think it will be my next project. You are an inspiration! This is truly a reversible quilt. There isn't really a front or back, since both sides of yours are equally terrific, IMO!!! Love it!!!


I used a 7" circle that the template came from the extra tops that are for the tins for carry out food where I work. I work at a small mom and pop pizza joint and the tins are used to put the pasta in for carry out. I also found that the 7" circle is just right and one can get a lot of circles from that size from just about any pair of jeans.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Maura said:


> A cathedral quilt uses quite a bit of fabric. There is a colored fabric in the center (the stained glass). Then, you put the frame square on top, cut, and fold & roll it back. It forms the curves of the frame.
> 
> I've always made rag denim quilts (regular fabric on one side, denim on the other, and all seams showing on the fabric side), but I love what you did with this.
> 
> I went back and looked at the instructions. I must do this.


Um anybody got some pics of a cathedral quilt?:happy0035:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That is way cool!!!


----------



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

Great job. That is very impressive.

Countryheart


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks. My next idea is to put a geometric cat or dog in the middle of the quilt or both. Gotta do some more drawing on the graph paper.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, looks super good.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Very nice work!

Today, I started fooling around with circles of denim and squares of fabric just for fun!

I wanted to decide if I had the patience to make a throw or wall hanging or such.

I think I'll make a pot holder or two and then figure out what I want to do!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ardie/WI said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> Today, I started fooling around with circles of denim and squares of fabric just for fun!
> 
> ...


I guess the idea sorta morphed. The more I did the more I wanted it to grow bigger. It turned out to be rather comfortable to sleep under too. It looks heavy but when spread out isn't too bad. I am thinking some mats for the cats too. Just haven't done much this last week. Did make me a pouch for a cell phone though.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> Today, I started fooling around with circles of denim and squares of fabric just for fun!
> 
> ...


Well, today I played around some more with squares and circles and I doubt that I'll be making a quilt.

That top stitching around the flaps did me in!

I may try again using another stitch though.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

If memory serves me I stitched the flaps by going down a row and alternating from side to side, Rough example but maybe that would help. 
)
(
)


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

neat!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yikes! and Good Gracious! My sister just hinted that she would like for me to make her a quilt. Ya'll know I am no experienced quilter. Have only made 1 quilt in my life...last year...for my DH....out of our deceased son's T-shirts.

I do have a lot of jeans...is this quilt hard??? I am not comfortable in small pieces yet.

She and I are both recovering from Breast Cancer this year.....I would like to commerate that in a small way.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Wonderful!! and the word DONE is great!!! I also want to make one of these..have lots of old jeans I've been saving..I even have some jeans I took from my ex-husband when were getting divorced.. I felt his butt should be good for something !! ha ha.. well... will put this on my very LONG to do list...hmmmm


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Texasdirtdigger, maxine,

Making this quilt wasn't hard but it was tedious. It came out to about 360 circles of denim from about 14 pairs of jeans.

It took about 100 hours to do it. This included the cutting up of the jeans to get the circles the fitting and sewing.

'


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Kats-I have plenty of jeans....it's the fitting and sewing, I am afraid of!!

Is that a satin stitch joining them?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's an example of cathedral windows, btw:
http://sunshinescreations.vintagethreads.com/2008/11/part-1background-cathedral-windows.html


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Erin - That helped a lot! But, how do you add the color...part 2 is not there!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh shoot! I didn't even go looking to see if there was a second part posted! It's basically a layered thing... I honestly have no idea how to explain it. 
But you're essentially folding/rolling back the plain fabric and then hand stitching it down so that the colored fabric shows through.

You end up with a VERY heavy quilt. Not to mention, all that hand sewing takes forever. I had a friend who entered a queen sized one in our local quilt show and she said it took her three years to finish it, working on it one or two evenings a week.
She got Best in Show that year, though.  Our show is audience-judged and aside from the fact that it was indeed stunning, everyone knows how much work is involved in a cathedral window!


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Just love that quilt! I made two jeans quilts for our camper. I was gifted almost a bolt of denim and that was the first thing I thought of for using it. The quilts are heavy to say the least, and sooo warm. Turns out they are great for camping with a youngster. Once you put the little bugger to bed they don't get up until morning! I don't think they could lift the quilt! Again, your quilt is just beautiful, good job!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ummm....I found myself at a quilt shop when I was out going to the Dr. today....I picked up a small bit of material to test drive.
I haven't quite figured it alll out  I gotta watch somemore tutorials.

Maybe tomorrow after I sleep on it!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

ErinP said:


> Oh shoot! I didn't even go looking to see if there was a second part posted! It's basically a layered thing... I honestly have no idea how to explain it.
> But you're essentially folding/rolling back the plain fabric and then hand stitching it down so that the colored fabric shows through.
> 
> You end up with a VERY heavy quilt. Not to mention, all that hand sewing takes forever. I had a friend who entered a queen sized one in our local quilt show and she said it took her three years to finish it, working on it one or two evenings a week.
> She got Best in Show that year, though.  Our show is audience-judged and aside from the fact that it was indeed stunning, everyone knows how much work is involved in a cathedral window!


Erin,
I did this quilt completely by machine. The topstitching was done with variegated threads and just a simple zig zag done tight and close. I simply did it in sections and rolled it as I went. Of course I also was using a machine that I feel is heavy duty to say the least. I inherited it from hubby's cousin. 
I also bent a couple or three needles too..LOL 
Thank you Chief Cook for the compliments. I am now trying to teach hubby how to sew and we are going to make some smaller mats like this quilt for pet mats for our kitties and maybe for sale. That is if we can tear ourselves away from the pc long enough..:heh: :teehee:. To much to do and not enough time to do it in.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Katskitten, love your quilt!

Ellen West, thanks for the link, have never seen jeans done this way and I have two bags full to use up.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

It is beautiful.... Good Job!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments.. Funny I have not been here for a while and saw this on the first page and thought That I was hallucinating as this was so long ago. LOL.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Katskitten said:


> .........I am going to have to make them their own mats or quilts to make them happy.


Don't ya know they don't want their own quilt, they want yours! At least my cats always want mine not theirs, not sure how they can tell the difference when the quilts are laying side by side but they will go to mine.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Animals know your smell and that is what attracts them..it's cos they love you!


----------

